
Ask HN: Who provides the most flexible business banking for a small llc? - birdiesanders
I am starting an LLC so that I can start taking in money from clients, and need to set up a bank account. What banks can I look in to that provide dead simple setup and remote banking utilities? I&#x27;ll need to be able to get debit and paper checks, payroll is not an issue as of yet.
======
sydney1
A lot of banks charge fees for business checking accounts, so I recommend
finding a credit union. If Navy Federal is in your area, they are excellent. I
have five [free] business checking accounts with them, and haven't had any
issues.

I also have an account with Azlo, which has been pretty good, but I don't
think they support paper checks.

------
ecesena
This has been my experience.

Created LLC with incfile. During process, they offered me a 1-click bank
account with Bank of America.

I declined because I have other accounts in Citi. I went through Citi, spent
6mo trying to get a business account. Gave up and made another personal
account. (the problem might have been my immigration status as I was in the
process of getting my green card.)

My understanding is that biz accounts are just more expensive.

------
jseven
Check out Blook, they form your LLC and provide you with a business bank
account too. [https://blook.io](https://blook.io)

